# Could anyone help me out? Re-Edition 2005 in black (nylon)



## areyoulistening

I ordered one and it hasn't arrived yet. I'm quite excited to receive it, but I need some help if someone wouldn't mind. Could someone post a picture of the inside of the small pouch? I've looked and can't find one. I would appreciate it!


----------



## brnicutie

The little coin pouch that hooks onto the thick crossbody strap? I have it Cameo Beige if you want a pic.


----------



## areyoulistening

brnicutie said:


> The little coin pouch that hooks onto the thick crossbody strap? I have it Cameo Beige if you want a pic.


Yes, that would be helpful. Thanks! Basically, I was just wondering if I could get by with throwing my cards and cash in it.


----------



## brnicutie

areyoulistening said:


> Yes, that would be helpful. Thanks! Basically, I was just wondering if I could get by with throwing my cards and cash in it.


I’m at work and will post pics when I get home.


----------



## brnicutie

areyoulistening said:


> Yes, that would be helpful. Thanks! Basically, I was just wondering if I could get by with throwing my cards and cash in it.


Your cards and cash will fit just fine. It zips closed.


----------



## areyoulistening

Thank you so, so much!!  



brnicutie said:


> Your cards and cash will fit just fine. It zips closed.
> View attachment 5289303
> View attachment 5289304


----------



## maymay11

Hi there can i ask if anyone can share some info or better still some photos of the underneath of the zipper on their prada reedition bag.
i just purchased this bag through a third party store, the bag seem fine however there is no branding or stamps on the underneath of the zipper on both the big and small coin bag (see photo ) All my prada bags have some brand or stamp underneath the zipper pull. Just wondering if anyone has brought this bag from the prada boutique with no stamp or branding underneath the zipper.  Thanks in advance. Much appreciated


----------



## kjat

maymay11 said:


> Hi there can i ask if anyone can share some info or better still some photos of the underneath of the zipper on their prada reedition bag.
> i just purchased this bag through a third party store, the bag seem fine however there is no branding or stamps on the underneath of the zipper on both the big and small coin bag (see photo ) All my prada bags have some brand or stamp underneath the zipper pull. Just wondering if anyone has brought this bag from the prada boutique with no stamp or branding underneath the zipper.  Thanks in advance. Much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330284
> View attachment 5330288
> View attachment 5330285


Mine are both riri. Same as on the 4th pic with beige bad and gold hardware


----------



## maymay11

kjat said:


> Mine are both riri. Same as on the 4th pic with beige bad and gold hardware


Thank you for this info. I also went into the prada store and saw the riri stamp on the zippers. I guess my bag is suspicious. Ill be returning it. Thank you again !


----------



## missfiggy

maymay11 said:


> Thank you for this info. I also went into the prada store and saw the riri stamp on the zippers. I guess my bag is suspicious. Ill be returning it. Thank you again !



PLEEEEEZ...DO NOT TAKE ANY NOTICE OF THOSE INTERNET GUIDES TO AUTHENTICITY.   They are either outdated or just plain wrong.

There are plenty of bags made by Prada with no brand name under the zipper.

Post the required photos on the Authenticate this Prada thread where the expert authenticators will be able to assist you.

It would be a shame if you returned an authentic bag because of incorrect information.


----------



## maymay11

missfiggy said:


> PLEEEEEZ...DO NOT TAKE ANY NOTICE OF THOSE INTERNET GUIDES TO AUTHENTICITY.   They are either outdated or just plain wrong.
> 
> There are plenty of bags made by Prada with no brand name under the zipper.
> 
> Post the required photos on the Authenticate this Prada thread where the expert authenticators will be able to assist you.
> 
> It would be a shame if you returned an authentic bag because of incorrect information.


Thank you for this advice. I was worried the bag is a replica as i thought all prada bags must have a stamp (branding) underneath the zippers. I already returned the bag as the 7 days policy was up.
It would be a shame if i returned an authentic bag as it was at a great price


----------

